# 

## Berylo

Cześć,

Jestem na etapie wykańczania łazienki. Byłem już w paru salonach, mam wstępną koncepcję i pojęcie jak powinno to wyglądać. Zastanawiam się jednak jak najtaniej zaopatrzeć się w płytki, armature, kleje itd.

W salonie przy kupnie większej ilości wynegocjować można rabat, dodatkowo często oferowany jest projekt i wizualizacja łazienki i oczywiście doradztwo. 

Przy kupnie przez internet o wszystko trzeba zatroszczyć się samemu, transport byłby droższy przy kupnie w różnych miejscach lecz byłoby taniej.

Mimo wszystko skusiłbym się na salon (np krak-fliz w Krakowie) niestety wyrywkowo sprawdziłem parę produktów z krak-flizu na ceneo i okazuje sie, że płytka która w salonie kosztuje 250zł/m2, na ceneo dostępna jest za 170zł/m2. Przycisk do spłuczki 375/230zł
Są to bardzo duże różnice i nie sądze by wygoda była tego warta. Jak to było u was? Jak kupowaliście to wszystko?

----------


## Bejaro

Zapytaj ile kosztuje projekt najczęściej jest tak że jest z cenę x która odliczana jest od wartości zakupu w salonie czasem jest minimum kwoty ustalone aby projekt był w cenie,jeśli zależy Ci na projekcie.

Ja kupowałam w necie płytki u importerów jedynie wanna w salonie bo koszt z transportu drogi.Za to kabina w necie taniej mimo wysyłki.Baterie u dystrybutora przez neta zawsze indywidualna wycena jesli kupujesz kilka rzeczy.Masz porównanie wtedy i nawet niektóre salony zejdą z ceny jak podasz im ceny jakie masz .

----------


## forscher

długo rozkminialismy temat projektu łazienek dużo było jeżdzenia sprawdzenia proby wyobrazenia sobie jak to czy tamto bedzie wygladało w przypadku naszej łazienki... Nie pomogły wizyty w Castoramie, Max Fliz  na Roździeńskiego czy tez w innych salonach, sklepach... 

W koncu ... trafilismy do tyskiej Mery. I to jak na razie był strzał w 10tke.  
Projekty naszych łazienek robilismy własnie w salonie Mera w Tychach. 

Każda łazienka liczona za projekt oddzielnie. Nasŧepnie tak jak pisała  Bejaro ceny tych projektów są odejmowane od ceny za materiąły zakupione z dodtakowymi rabatami w salonie Mera. 

Po projekcie wybór materiałów i innych detali pasujących do projektu z ogromnej gamy towarów oferowanych przez Merę. Teraz czekamy na wycenę tego wszystkiego..
Jak dostaniemy kosztoeys to będziemy kombinować, tak by na tym wszystkim jeszcze zaoszczędzić.

----------


## Elfir

sama robiłam projekt łazienki, zamawiałam wszystko przez neta, starając się wyważyć cenę zakupu i koszty transportu. Niektóre rzeczy odbierałam osobiście w sklepie internetowym z siedzibą w okolicach Poznania.

----------


## pawko_

Całą armaturę i ceramikę do łazienek zamawiałem przez internet z różnych sklepów. Oprócz wanny.

----------


## Bejaro

No ja niestety do Mery jestem zniechęcona ceny z kosmosu,miałam tam wycenę dwóch łazienek i WC plus 80 metrów płytek podłogowych.Niestety ale nawet na przycisku z geberitu chcieli mnie naciąć bo oglądałam szklany a jak podrązyłam temat to w wycenie był plastikowy,no i płytki kupiłam 40% taniej.

----------


## forscher

Aha... Armature najpewniej kupimy w Valvex'ie. Ponizej ceny katalogowej...

----------


## Carrolina

> Aha... Armature najpewniej kupimy w Valvex'ie. Ponizej ceny katalogowej...



Sama mam w domu baterie valvex 'u. Najbardziej jestem zadowolona z wyboru deszczwnicy Carre i do tego baterii podtynkowej. Za niewielką cenę w stosunku do konkurencji - można mieć w domu fajny dizajn i dobrą jakość.  Natomiast co do reszty łazienki, to w moim przypadku remont obejmował całą łazienkę - zrywanie starych płytek, demontaż wszystkich poprzednich sprzętów - wanny, umywalki, toalety, piecyka gazowego, starych baterii (jeszcze w wersji na ścianie) - i budowanie wszystkiego od nowa. W przypadku zakupu wszystkich sprzętów rosną niesamowicie koszty, więc oczywistym jest że szukałam gdzieś oszczędności. Trafiłam na baterie valvex 'u na allegro, sprawdziłam opinię o nich i porównałam cenę z allegro z cenami w hipermarketach budowlanych (w których wcześniej baterie sobie dokładnie oglądnęłam) i stwierdziłam ok - biorę (wyszło dużo taniej niż w sklepie pomimo przesyłki)

Brodzika i drzwi szklanych szukałam bardzo długo - głównie internet (tam też sprawdzałam i czytałam opinię o konkretnych modelach, firmach itp), ale w końcu wybrałam się do castoramy i leroy merlin i tam dokonałam zakupu. 

Płytki najpierw znalazłam na stronie opoczno, po czym okazało się że też są w hipermarkecie budowlanym - poszłam, zobaczyłam, zakupiłam. Płytek prawdę powiedziawszy bałam się kupować przez internet. 

 :smile:

----------


## tomek860

Kupując w salonie/ sklepie można wynegocjować duże rabaty. Oczywiście poziom rabatów zależy od tego ile masz zamiar zostawić w sklepie. Jak kupowałem materiały do łazienki to na wstępie powiedziałem, że chciałbym kupić wszystko w jednym miejscu. Każdą pozycję sprawdziłem na ceneo i cenę w salonie negocjowałem do takiego samego poziomu. Jedynie kabina prysznicowa była droższa o ok 100 zł, ale za to dostałem rabat na montaż zaprzyjaźnionej ekipy.

----------


## Bejaro

> Kupując w salonie/ sklepie można wynegocjować duże rabaty. Oczywiście poziom rabatów zależy od tego ile masz zamiar zostawić w sklepie. Jak kupowałem materiały do łazienki to na wstępie powiedziałem, że chciałbym kupić wszystko w jednym miejscu. Każdą pozycję sprawdziłem na ceneo i cenę w salonie negocjowałem do takiego samego poziomu. Jedynie kabina prysznicowa była droższa o ok 100 zł, ale za to dostałem rabat na montaż zaprzyjaźnionej ekipy.


Dokładnie tak samo działa w sklepie internetowym,jeśli robię większe zakupy to nigdy za ceną którą widzę w necie tam też dostaję rabaty.
Wg mnie każdy sprzedawca ma inne ceny na rózne marki bo bierze więcej danego asortymentu,np baterie kupiłam jednej marki w jednym sklepie a drugiej w innym,warto szukać dystrybutora i pisać bezpośrednio do działu handlowego nie obsługi sklepu internetowego.

Ja stosuję jeszcze jedną metodę sprawdzam ceny w zagranicznych sklepach internetowych tam jest najczęściej taniej w kraju producenta potem negocjuję to tych kwot tak np kupiłam zlew i baterię z akcesoriami do kuchni.

Bezpośrednio w sklepie internetowym we Włoszech kupiłam lampę z wysyłką do Polski dostałam w cenie netto a cena wyjściowa była bardzo dobra.

Miałam rozpiskę moich materiałów i w salonach czasem było tak że albo nie prowadzili danej marki albo sprzedawali mało i sami stwierdzali że nie mogą dać lepszej ceny.

----------


## Gary Lin

Czesc, potrzebuje od lutego fachowca najlepiej ze Skarzyska lub Starachowic ktory bedzie w stanie zakupic plytki i dobrze polozyc zarowno w kuchnii i w lazience jesli macie jakies dobre namiary i sprawdzone przede wszystkim to bardzo bym prosil o podzielenie sie, gdyz ja po prostu nie znam zadnego dobrego fachowca, aha i taki ktory zna dobry sklep z plytkami gdzie bedzie bedziemy mogli dokonac wyboru jaki wzor itp. pozdr

----------


## fotohobby

Płytek w necie bym nie kupił. Swoje kupowałem z Max-Flizie i Domusie. Mogłem wziać płytkę na bydowę, przypasować, zobaczyć jej oddcień w domu w takim świetle, jakie wpada przez okna.
Pózniej zamówisz płytki z tej samej serii i dokładnie w tej samej tonacji. 
A niestety, dokładnie takie same płytki (ta sama kolekcja) w zależności od serii moze sie mocno różnić. 
Miałem na budowie plytki z Mery i z Maxa i te z Mery były nieakceptowalne.

Podobnie płytki o powierzchni lappato - w zależności od serii mogą różnic sie stopniem poleru.

A jak juz zpałacilem, to dobrałem kabinę, przyciski armaturę i miałem ceny, jak w necie.

----------


## Gary Lin

Czesc wolalbym konkretnie kogos z tych dwoch miejscowosci bo wiem jak to jest z dojazdami, ludzie pracuja gdzies u kogos i poziniej po godzinach leca na leb na szyje pracowac na fuche i robia niedokladnie. Oczywiscie ze znam twoje lazienki z Ostrowca . Pozdrawiam

----------


## Bejaro

Co do zakupu płytek przez internet-jeśli w sklepie stacjonarnym jest dostępna wymagana ilość i wyciągną z magazynu akurat taką płytkę do zabrania na budowę to ok.W moim przypadku w sklepie mieli do pokazanie tylko 1 szt więc zamawiając i tak dostałam z innej serii innego sposobu nie było.Poza jedną płytką wszystkie widziałam w sklepach na wystawkach no ale one jakiś czas tam były,o dziwo ta którą wybrałam na podstawie zdjęć w katalogu producenta okazała się super.

----------


## wera.1989

ja wolałam zobaczyć na żywo jak wygląda płytka, dlatego cała potrzebną ilość zakupiliśmy w dużym sklepie budowlanym

----------


## Kejt_R

> ja wolałam zobaczyć na żywo jak wygląda płytka, dlatego cała potrzebną ilość zakupiliśmy w dużym sklepie budowlanym


Jęśli dany produkt mają w sklepie, to można obejrzeć i kupić. Ale jest gro sklepów stacjonarnych, gdzie pokazuja produkty w katalogach i masz zamawiać na pałę. Jeśli ktoś serwuje w ten sposób ofertę, to lepiej obejrzeć w necie i kupić bez marży detalicznej.

----------


## fotohobby

> Co do zakupu płytek przez internet-jeśli w sklepie stacjonarnym jest dostępna wymagana ilość i wyciągną z magazynu akurat taką płytkę do zabrania na budowę to ok.W moim przypadku w sklepie mieli do pokazanie tylko 1 szt więc zamawiając i tak dostałam z innej serii innego sposobu nie było.Poza jedną płytką wszystkie widziałam w sklepach na wystawkach no ale one jakiś czas tam były,o dziwo ta którą wybrałam na podstawie zdjęć w katalogu producenta okazała się super.


Na budowę bralem  płytkę z magazynu. Nie z wystawy - leżała tam dwa lata i była znacząco różna. Kupowałem płytki drewnopodobne i imitacje betonu, wiec serie potrafiły sie mocno różnic miedzy sobą.

----------


## piotrek0m

Płytki kupiłem przez internet, armaturę polecam jednak w marketach. Dlaczego. Wszystkie płytki kupione przez internet były dużo tańsze, kupiłem ok 30 % taniej w stosunku do cen sklepowych (sic). Nie było też problemu z reklamacją. W miejsce uszkodzonych na 3 dzień przysłali nowe, uszkodzonych nie musiałem odsyłać, wystarczyła dokumentacja foto. Płytki jednak trzeba obejrzeć na żywo w jakimś sklepie stacjonarnym i kupować z zapasem w jednej dostawie, z jednej partii, gdyż dokupując później mogą być problemy z odcieniem i kalibracją. Sklepy z płytkami dobrze wiedzą, że klienci przychodzą do nich oglądać na żywo, ale zamawiają przez internet... 

Co do armatury, to zaletą marketów jest możliwość wymiany w razie jakichkolwiek problemów, drobnych skaz, nie pytają dlaczego oddajesz. Mniejsze sklepy sprowadzają na zamówienie konkretny model i ewentualna wymiana jest długotrwała. Często też podważają zasadność, tak miałem np. z armaturą Roca - po prostu pewne zatopione w szkliwie "grudki" nie są wadą i nie stanowią podstawy do reklamacji. a że mi się nie podobają... choć łaskawie mi wymienili... to nie było sympatycznie. To co kupowałem w markecie mogłem oddawać bez problemu. Niestety w marketach nie mają pełnego asortymentu, dlatego część kupowałem w małym sklepie, na zamówienie... Armatury przez internet jednak bym nie odważył się kupić...

----------


## Bejaro

> Armatury przez internet jednak bym nie odważył się kupić...


Ja kupowałam przez internet może nie był to tradycyjny sklep internetowy ale dystrybutor mają też salon daleko nigdy tam nie byłam trzy razy wymieniali bo niestety Włosi pomylili modele,lub od początku złe zamówił sprzedający nie było problemu ze strony sprzedawcy straciłam czas,sklep też nie sprawdził co otrzymał od dostawcy i niepotrzebnie wysłał do mnie,plusem było to że za każdym razem sami przysyłali kuriera na swój koszt.

Baterie nie były uszkodzone nie mam takich doświadczeń z wymianą z powodu stanu technicznego czy wizualnego, kaloryfer za to był uszkodzony kupiony internetowo zrobiłam zdjęcia też bez problemu przysłali kuriera i wymienili.

----------


## Berylo

Dzięki za wiele rad w tym wątku :smile: 
Mam taki plan aby zamówić w jednym sklepie internetowym płytki, w innym ceramikę i armaturę ze względu na to, że często sklepy się specjalizują w danym segmencie. Spróbuję też napisać maila do sklepów, że muszę kupować w dwóch sklepach ale jeśli mi zaproponują dobrą cenę to kupię wszystko w jednym. Może macie jakieś sprawdzone tanie sklepy typu dekordia / łazienkiabc?

Na stronach pisze, że czas oczekiwania to zwykle koło 24-72h ale planuję wszystko zrobić wcześniej by zostawić sobie czas na ewentualne reklamacje. Jak myślicie ile czasu zarezerwować na kompletowanie wszystkiego?

----------


## PawelWielgas

Ja osobiście wolę kupić płytki niż przez internet. Niestety mam znajomych w firmie spedycyjnej i wiem jak często uszkadzają się płytki.

----------


## Bejaro

> Ja osobiście wolę kupić płytki niż przez internet. Niestety mam znajomych w firmie spedycyjnej i wiem jak często uszkadzają się płytki.


Wszystko zależy jak sklep nada zapakuje i zabezpieczy,moje doświadczenie to jedna płytka uszkodzona właśnie ze sklepu stacjonarnego bo oni w moim przypadku też korzystają z kuriera.Z kolei przesyłki od importera były super zabezpieczone nawet kurierzy zwracali na to uwagę nie tylko paleta ale jeszcze dodatkowo drewniana skrzynia.

Czas wymiany jeśli towar w kraju to szybko jeśli trzeba sprowadzać 3 tyg mc chyba że wyskoczy przerwa np Włosi sierpień i przełom roku święta itp. 

Na ofercie będzie termin realizacji więc określisz czas w opcji wszystko się zgadza,jak coś trzeba będzie wymienić już trudniej to zaplanować.

----------


## Kubik_112

Ja też miałem problem z zakupem kafli do kuchni i łazienki. sprawdzałem e 3-mieście kilka salonów i problem bo jak już coś znalazłem to nie było na stanie. znalazłem sklep internetowy  :spam:  ale dobrze bo mają normalny sklep stacjonarny bo jednak boje sie kupować przez net. oczywiscie tez nie do konca wszystko super bo oczywiscie to co znalazlem na ich stronie tez nie mieli na stanie i trzeba bylo czekac. koniec końców sprowadzili ale trzeba bylo czekać tydzień ale za to cena ok

----------

